# HOME FOUND-Anyone in NC looking for a new love?



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

This boy needs a chance! I can help with transport, if needed....


Charlotte - owner's moving can't take - 2 y/o male Yellow LAB


*Lucky Labs Rescue*
Help needed for local (Charlotte, North Carolina) dog. Info we received from a LLR friend:
If anyone would be interested in this baby. His name is Duke and lives next door to me. His owners are moving and can't keep him so they may have to take him to the pound. *They say he is 2 yr old yellow lab. I have watched this poor baby outside everyday since November. He stays chained to a tree but never complains. We have become friends and I visit him with treats and play time every da*y. I can't take him because I just can't put myself through the pain anymore if I had to give him up. He is such a sweet boy, never barks, unless I'm walking away lol. After watching him live out in the freezing cold, snow, thunderstorms, and now heat, I would love for him to have a happy ending!!!! He has a dog house but never gets in it. *If you would like to help, please contact Tricia - [email protected]*
Another POS "moving".....plus dog has been CHAINED. Please rescue and let this dog know some love by a good family.


----------



## lrod1160 (Jul 19, 2014)

Would love to but I live in Connecticut


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

lrod1160 said:


> Would love to but I live in Connecticut


There is a list of members who have volunteered to do transports. If you are serious about this boy, transport can be arranged. It has been done before.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I will help with transport - I live in Charlotte metro area and would be willing to drive 6 hours in any direction. Please keep me posted.
Kristy


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

lrod1160 said:


> Would love to but I live in Connecticut


Frustrated with the lack of Golden retrievers to adopt in New England? No surprise. If you want one just take a drive down south, they seem bountiful


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Could help transport if anyone wants him from the south, I am in GA

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue (Welcome to Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue) accepts dogs from NC


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

dborgers said:


> Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue (Welcome to Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue) accepts dogs from NC


Thanks Danny, I will pass that along...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Could always catch a ride up north on TJ . . .


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just clicked on his picture which led to FB posting . . . update: 

Tricia Weiss Amell [person who originally posted] Hi all...happy to report Duke has a new home and is very happy!!! Thank you everyone for the inquiries!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

jealous1 said:


> Just clicked on his picture which led to FB posting . . . update:
> 
> Tricia Weiss Amell [person who originally posted] Hi all...happy to report Duke has a new home and is very happy!!! Thank you everyone for the inquiries!!!


Wonderful news, Thanks for updating!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome!!! Just gave me a shiver to read those wonderful words. Thanks for letting us know that Duke's life has taken a turn for the better


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, very happy for this boy. 

I'll update the thread title.


----------



## lrod1160 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am very serious about adopting. I have been trying to contact someone else about another dog but up until now they have not emailed me back.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

jealous1 said:


> Just clicked on his picture which led to FB posting . . . update:
> 
> Tricia Weiss Amell [person who originally posted] Hi all...happy to report Duke has a new home and is very happy!!! Thank you everyone for the inquiries!!!


Thank You!! ☝?☝☝

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

